# Will this work?



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank set up with the following:1-Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue (male)
1-Metriaclima callainos Cobalt Blue Zebra (male), 1-Metriaclima callainos Pearl Zebra (?)
1-Metriaclima estherae (O) Red Zebra (Female), 1-Metriaclima estherae (OB) Red Zebra (Female)
1-Melanochromis auratus (male), 1-Pseudotropheus zebra Albino Zebra (female) and 1-Plycostomos. Will this combination work? Any suggestions for adding some more fish?


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

It will work for producing lots of hybrids. And probably aggression as well.

If you are going to allow any fry to survive and/or leave your tank you should probably cut back to one metriaclima species and possibly a few other species that are not closely related and add fish by keeping 3-4 females for each male of any given species. This will lessen the chances of producing hybrids. There will always be a chance for hybridization in a community tank though.

The auratus become very aggressive as they mature and probably will not work well in a 55 set up.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

If i take the auratus out can I put him in a 29 gallon tank with 3 green spotted puffers? 3 of the zebras are my kids pick so I can't really get rid of them will just make sure to never have any fry leave my tank. So that leaves me with what else can I add to make my tank better?

And why don't the lfs tell you this stuff before you spend hundreds of dollars in their store? I won't shop there anymore but will drive an extra 45 minutes to another one!!!


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

many lfs are not staffed well enough or knowlegeable enough to spend the time with you that it takes to sort out what you can handle in your size tank and what goals you have in mind.

They will gladly take your money though :lol:

Often the new fish keeper (myself included) has your experience of spending time and money setting up something that will not work and only figure out what to do and how to do it later through their own research.

Your auratus will be even more trouble in a smaller tank. What is worse, returning a childs favorite now or watching more favorites get picked off by aggression? Some hard decisions need to be made once we realize our predicament.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

mthigpen_02 said:


> And why don't the lfs tell you this stuff before you spend hundreds of dollars in their store?


The answer is in your question. :wink:


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah but most businesses try for repeat business it is much cheaper to keep a happy customer than attract a new one


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Either shoot for an all male tank of about 8-10 fish, or pick 3 types of fish and shoot for 1m, 3-4 females. IMO, the all male route is more difficult.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

mthigpen_02 said:


> Yeah but most businesses try for repeat business it is much cheaper to keep a happy customer than attract a new one


The answer is in your question again.

Many LFS employees are not always very well educated with the fish they're selling and know that in many cases, their buyback policy is half or sometimes a third of the purchase price when the fish are returned. The fish are then re-sold at the retail price... again. Neophyte hobbyists who don't do homework, will often think the problems they're having is somehow their fault and return the fish. They stay happy with store and unhappy with the hobby, which is why there is a 50% failure rate in fish keeping within the first year of starting.

Information and education is the best ammunition to have when going into the store. Knowing which fish are best for you, which tank is best for the fish and their behaviours, compatibility and dietary issues is paramount for success. I've come across a lot of LFS employees and owners who are quick to tell you how information gleaned from websites like this one is often over-cautious or just plain nonsense. But the fact of the matter is: we're not in it for a sale, they are.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

So my electric blue and cobalt blue zebra should be fine together for now in my 55 gal tank. My 3 or 4 other females in my 29 gal tank till I get my 125 gal tank together. Get rid of the Melanochromis auratus. Add some female electric blues and cobalt blues. Any suggestions on 1 other species for the 55 gal tank?


----------



## jb1edlover (Mar 21, 2005)

before you just get rid of them... observe them first. I have most of your fish in a community tank and things are just fine. You have to remember a few things: Hiding places, Tank size, and water quality. If you keep the water clean and everyone is happy it does cut down on stress. When I fish is stressed (weak) they become prey and the others will bully them and eventually kill them. Yes Metriaclima are very aggressive fish and they have a bad rep however you don't have to get rid of them because of a bad rep. Give it a shot first but watch them and if aggression becomes an issue you'll have to act. The more rock for hiding places the better, if a fish can hide from the aggressors he will do fine. Obviously a larger tank works better than a smaller tank for obvious reasons. Anytime you add a new fish you need to do it at night with the lights off, and I'd also move the rock work around that way the fish isn't taking another fish's territory, they'll all be fighting for a new home. When you feed them feed them in a couple of spots i.e. both ends of the tank and some in the middle. Also if you can mix a few flakes with a few pellets, that way fish aren't fighting for the same food. 
The advice given above by the other posters is good advice don't get me wrong, but the biggest lesson I've learned in my 5 years in the hobby is what works for some doesn't always work for others, and what doesn't work for them may work for you... 
JB


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

My tank www.paulspastry.com/Fish/tank.jpg I am negotiating with a lady on a 125 gal tank so I guess I will wait to get rid of any fish for now.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Still wondering if anybody has any suggestions on some fish I could add to my tank now until I can get a 125 gallon tank.

1-Metriaclima callainos Cobalt Blue Zebra 2inches
1-Metriaclima callainos Pearl Zebra 2inches
1-Metriaclima estherae (O) Red Zebra 3inches
1-Metriaclima estherae (OB) Red Zebra 2inches
1-Melanochromis auratus 2inches 
1-Pseudotropheus zebra Albino Zebra 1 1/2inches
1-Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue 4inches

My plan is to keep Pearl and Red Zebra (o) in one tank- the cobalt and Red Zebra (ob) in other tank. The Melanochromis auratus will move to the bigger tank.

So all said any suggestions for now?


----------

